# Arthritis remedies



## russia (Apr 1, 2012)

I have arthritis in my left ankle and prefer natural remedies before man made drugs. I take fish oil as well as glucosamine/condrioten and I find it helps. And a hot water soak always helps after a long walk or exercise. Do other people have things they use?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2012)

Omega 3 fish oil is a good thing to take to be sure. I don't have arthritis as of yet, but I take Glucosamine Sulfate also as a preventative, it's helpful for joint support. I also use MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane), it's a joint sulfur for connective tissues and healthy cartilage. It eases inflammation, which causes arthritis pain. 

Also, epsom salt baths are inexpensive and quite effective for relaxing the muscles and arthritis pain. I use at least a cupful per bath. Here's some other options for arthritis...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Arthritis#Vitamins_.26_Nutrients


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 2, 2012)

I also don't have it yet, but I find if a joint is stiff, I'll swim and it just works all the kinks out of my body, and when I get out, I feel great!


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2012)

I heard plant minerals are very effective since they are the building blocks of the enzymes that are necessary for the utilization of the different types of vitamins etc. 

A friend of mine drank two glasses of black cherry juice twice a day. He said it really helped to ease the pain.


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't suffer with arthritis pain either even though I do have osteoporosis, I too have heard that cherries are good for arthritis and I do believe you can buy cherry tablets at the health food store.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2012)

I've also heard that tart cherry juice is helpful...http://www.livestrong.com/article/461479-tart-cherry-juice-for-arthritis/


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 21, 2012)

I found this on the net, it might be of help for your arthritis russia.---                     http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2012/06/18/gin-soaked-raisins-for-joint-pain-1/


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Nov 23, 2012)

I've also been reading lately that Blackstrap Molasses helps in relieving arthritis pain....http://ezinearticles.com/?Relieve-Arthritis-Pain-With-Blackstrap-Molasses&id=1543100


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2012)

Turmeric, both the spice and supplement is good for inflammation, so is likely also good for arthritis pain.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 23, 2012)

I have Grade III Spondylolisthesis  http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/back_pain/hic_spondylolisthesis.aspx.

Along with a prescription for Lidoderm Patches (believe me, I'm a legitimate candidate for Oxycontin but I refuse to take it), I take Lubrisyn http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=b218e791-5479-4f1a-b5d2-8e1353c0e393.  Since Excedrin Extra Strength got pulled, I've been using WalMart's version; I don't think it helps as much, even though the contents are identical - lol lol

It all helps when put together.

I'd be willing to try Tumeric, as long as it doesn't turn my digestive tract upside down - it doesn't take much - lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2012)

It may be worth a try, as long as there are no drug interactions, etc.  Here they state that it was used as a tonic for the stomach, so it may be soothing.  It has no effect on me at all, as far as digestion.



> In Ayurvedic medicine (traditional Indian medicine), turmeric rhizome has been used for centuries internally as a tonic for the stomach and liver and as a blood purifier. It has also been used externally in the treatment and prevention of skin diseases and in arthritic complaints. Curcumin is a component of turmeric. The laboratory and clinical research indicates that turmeric and its phenolics have unique antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties. The anti-inflammatory strength of turmeric is comparable to steroidal drugs such as indomethacin. Turmeric has been reported to be anti-rheumatic, anti-inflammatory and antioxidant.
> 
> A study published in the journal Alternative Medicine Review sought to evaluate the clinical efficacy and safety of curcumin as an anti-inflammatory agent. The study included 100 patients with osteoarthritis who received either non-steroidal anti-inflammatory (NSAIDs) drugs alone or a supplement containing 20 percent natural curcuminoid mixture, 40 percent phosphatidylcholine, and 40 percent microcrystalline cellulose plus NSAIDs. Researchers followed the participants for eight months and found changes in the Western Ontario and McMaster Universities (WOMAC) score, used to measure the osteoarthritis variables, decreased from 80.6 to 33.2 in patients receiving NSAIDs plus the curcumin supplement. Researchers also reported that WOMAC scores for pain decreased by 9.3 points, while no change was observed in the control group. Stiffness decreased from 7.4 to 3.2, with no significant changes in the control group. These findings suggest that curcumin may be a beneficial long-term therapy approach for people suffering with osteoarthritis.1
> 
> 1 Appendino G, Belcaro G, Cesarone MR, et al. Efficacy and safety of Meriva, a curcumin-phosphatidylcholine complex, during extended administration in osteoarthritis patients. Altern Med Rev. Dec2010;15(4):337-44.


----------

